# problem with ports on http://www.freebsd.org/ports/index.html



## pez (Nov 13, 2012)

When I go to the FreeBSD website and click on ports, then search or list the ports. If I click on either the port description, port name or sources I get error messages. I did email the address on one of the error messages about 12 hours ago but my email may have ended up in someone's spam filter. I wasn't sure where to post this, feel free to point me in the right direction and if it's just me and not the website that would be great.

eg alpine:
click on port name (http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/mail/alpine)

```
Error
Error: No valid CVS roots found! See @CVSrepositories in the configuration file (/usr/local/www/www.freebsd.org/data/cgi/cvsweb.conf).

long description ([url]http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/url.cgi?ports/mail/alpine/pkg-descr[/url])

Port description for mail/alpine
The port specified does not exist, or has an invalid name:
    ports/mail/alpine/pkg-descr
You are coming from
    [url]http://www%2efreebsd%2eorg/ports/mail%2ehtml[/url]. 
Please contact [email]www@FreeBSD.org[/email] 

sources ([url]http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/pds.cgi?ports/mail/alpine[/url])
Port "ports/mail/alpine" does not exist.
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am guessing (due to an inquiry I made on a mailing list earlier) that the upstream machines are being revamped, and the links may resume working in the next few days. (cvs; svn)  are still failing here.


----------



## pez (Nov 13, 2012)

And thanks whoever moved this. It didn't occur to me that this was the right place for this.


----------



## pez (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks jb_fvwm2


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2012)

Freshports is still up and running. I usually use that anyway as it has better search capabilities.

http://www.freshports.org


----------



## pez (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks mate. that will do perfectly


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2012)

The cvsweb link in each port might be broken though, it links back to http://www.freebsd.org.


----------



## pez (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah you're right. The descriptions at least are available, and I like the extra information such as configuration options and history. 

So thanks for the pointer.


----------

